# abaixo da média



## Olenad

Buenos dias a todos!
Quisiera saber si traducí bien la oración  *A cidade de São Paulo registrou lentidão abaixo da média às 9h30         desta segunda-feira.*
La traducción mia es *La ciudad de Sao Paulo registró demora bajo el promedio este lunes.*
Si no es correcto, corrijanme, por favor. Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Antartika

> Buenos dias a todos!
> Quisiera saber si traduje bien la oración *A cidade de São Paulo registrou lentidão abaixo da média às 9h30 desta segunda-feira.*
> La traducción mia es *La ciudad de Sao Paulo registró demora bajo el promedio este lunes.*
> Si no es correcto, corrijanme, por favor. Muchas gracias por adelantado.


 
Hola Olenad, he estado mirando y creo que 'lentidão' hace referencia al tráfico, yo lo traduciría como 'retenciones'. 

Mi intento: "El pasado lunes la ciudad de São Paulo registró retenciones por debajo de la media".

Espero haberte ayudado aunque sólo sea un poquito.


----------



## Olenad

Antartika said:


> Hola Olenad, he estado mirando y creo que 'lentidão' hace referencia al tráfico, yo lo traduciría como 'retenciones'.
> 
> Mi intento: "El pasado lunes la ciudad de São Paulo registró retenciones por debajo de la media".
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado aunque sólo sea un poquito.


Antartika, te agradezco por 'lentidão', en este caso una pregunta más. La palabra 'lentidão' no se pone en plural? Todavia tengo dudas por *'abaixo da média'.*


----------



## Antartika

¿Cuál es tu duda exactamente? Yo he puesto 'por debajo de la media' porque me suena más natural, aunque no digo que 'bajo el promedio' no pueda utilizarse en otros países de habla hispana o no sea correcto.

Yo desde luego nunca lo diría, a ver qué piensan otros foreros


----------



## Olenad

Antartika said:


> ¿Cuál es tu duda exactamente? Yo he puesto 'por debajo de la media' porque me suena más natural, aunque no digo que 'bajo el promedio' no pueda utilizarse en otros países de habla hispana o no sea correcto.
> 
> Yo desde luego nunca lo diría, a ver qué piensan otros foreros


Yo respeto mucho tu opiñon porque el español es tu lengua nativa. Yo soy ucraniana y vivo en la Argentina. De verdad aqui nunca escuché decir de este modo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Olenad, "lentidão" en este caso se refiere a la velocidad media del tráfico de la ciudad de S. Paulo, normalmente lenta, y lo que dice el texto es que está más lenta de lo usual.


----------



## Olenad

WhoSoyEu said:


> Olenad, "lentidão" en este caso se refiere a la velocidad media del tráfico de la ciudad de S. Paulo, normalmente lenta, y lo que dice el texto es que está más lenta de lo usual.


  Que interesante, le agradezco por su opinión.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Se não estou enganado, existe um fio aqui ou em Sólo Español sobre a diferença entre media e promedio. “Abaixo da média” eu diria: *por debajo del promedio. *No entanto, segundo a explicação do Who, aconselho traduzir de outro jeito.

Abraços.


----------



## Olenad

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Se não estou enganado, existe um fio aqui ou em Sólo Español sobre a diferença entre media e promedio. “Abaixo da média” eu diria: *por debajo del promedio. *No entanto, segundo a explicação do Who, aconselho traduzir de outro jeito.
> 
> Abraços.


Podria decir " Este lunes a las 9.30 la ciudad de São Paulo registró la velocidad media de vehículos por debajo del promedio" ? gracias por responderme.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olenad said:


> Podria decir " Este lunes a las 9.30 la ciudad de São Paulo registró la velocidad media de vehículos por debajo del promedio" ? gracias por responderme.


 
Sí, puede ser. A mí me resulta extraño, porque el tránsito no suele expresarse en términos de velocidad (rapidez, si me pongo técnico ) por acá. Si fuera un noticiero se oiría así: "Este lunes a las 9:30, la ciudad de São Paulo registró un inusual incremento en el tránsito vehicular". Y luego te dirían por qué: "... a consecuencia de [un accidente / una manifestación / un hombre tomando fotografías de miles de personas desnudas / etc.]".

Saludos.


----------



## Olenad

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sí, puede ser. A mí me resulta extraño, porque el tránsito no suele expresarse en términos de velocidad (rapidez, si me pongo técnico ) por acá. Si fuera un noticiero se oiría así: "Este lunes a las 9:30, la ciudad de São Paulo registró un inusual incremento en el tránsito vehicular". Y luego te dirían por qué: "... a consecuencia de [un accidente / una manifestación / un hombre tomando fotografías de miles de personas desnudas / etc.]".
> 
> Saludos.


Giorgio, yo de vuelta encontré esta pagina con el articulo y leyendola atentamente pienso que se trata de demoras o retenciones.
Si tiene interés http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/SaoPaulo/0,,MUL1441909-5605,00.html
Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Hay estadisticas en São Paulo registrando la velocidad media del tráfico (en km/h) y los embotellamientos (en km de largo).
La noticia hace referencia a que la "lentitud" (ya que no podemos hablar de velocidad porque en algunas vias la velocidad promedio no pasa de 15 km/h) es decir, la velocidad media ha bajado.


----------



## Fer BA

Olenad,

Si lo traduces para España, la traducción de Antartika es la acertada (sólo que las retenciones están por encima del promedio -las demoras son mayores a lo usual..

Si lo traduces para Argentina, te sugiero: "El tráfico en San Pablo registró demoras superiores a la media, el lunes a las 9:30"

_Retenciones_ es un término fuertemente impositivo en Argentina, no relacionado con el tráfico.


----------



## Olenad

Agradezco mucho a WHOSOYEU y FER_BA por sus valiosos comentarios. En este ejemplo yo aprendí que traduciendo algo siempre hay que tener presente la lógica, es decir, si la velocidad media bajó, suben las demoras.
Y es cierto, que en la Argentina la palabra "retenciones" se usa cuando se trata de los impuestos.
Otra vez muchas gracias a todos los foreros. Saludos.


----------

